# Wow-Woodstock Fireview Reviews



## fox9988 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just went through the Fireview reviews, all 61 of them.
57 reviews rated satisfaction with unit-1 (very satisfied)
4 reviews rated satisfaction with unit-2 (generally happy)
A few of reasons for the 2's:no local dealer, had to deal with shipping and install-slow to produce heat from cold stove-problems building a fire (only built 3 fires so far). 
Very impressive reviews over-all. I will definitely be looking at Woodstock when I replace the Dragon.


----------



## begreen (Jul 7, 2012)

It's a good American company that takes pride in product and treats their customers well. That's a winning combo for sure.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 7, 2012)

begreen said:


> It's a good American company that takes pride in product and treats their customers well. That's a winning combo for sure.


 
I have a Woodstock gas stove at my house.  They are a nice group of people and this was the perfect stove for what I needed.  The only downside is that this stone should be polished, but purely cosmetic detail


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 7, 2012)

Woodstock definitely has the top of the line for wood stoves. We've had our Fireview for 5 years now and love it. We stay a lot warmer now than with the old stove and burn only half the amount of wood. On top of that, it simply is a beautiful stove and it looks right winter or summer as it looks like a fine piece of furniture. And let's not forget their 6 month guarantee! Customer service is number 1 too.

As for no dealer, that was no problem for us and for many others. In fact, I could not find a local dealer who knew much at all about wood burning or the stoves they sold. Yet I can get on the phone six days per week to call Woodstock and get any questions answered. They are there to help.


----------



## Todd (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, the reviews are pretty impressive. Theirt stoves work as advertised and they have outstanding customer service. I may pick up another Woodstock toy at their next open house BBQ this Sep.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 8, 2012)

Agreed on all of the above comments.  Their smallest stove is just a little too big for my fireplace install.  I am anxiously waiting to see what the in the works, no-frills stove will measure up at.  I am hoping for a front loader.  I would really like to own a Woodstock stove.


----------



## Sandor (Jul 8, 2012)

Todd said:


> Yeah, the reviews are pretty impressive. Theirt stoves work as advertised and they have outstanding customer service. I may pick up another Woodstock toy at their next open house BBQ this Sep.


 
Damn Todd, I take off for a few years and you converted to the Keystone!


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, welcome back Sandor!


----------



## Todd (Jul 8, 2012)

Sandor said:


> Damn Todd, I take off for a few years and you converted to the Keystone!



Lol, yeah I found I like the keystone a little better after I stuck one in my rebuilt fireplace so I thought 2 keystones are better than one and sold the Fireview. Now after a little remodeling I'm thinking about one of their gas stoves. I just can't shake this sickness.


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 8, 2012)

Keystone reviews....
11 reviews rated-1
1 review rated-2, mentioned a small problem with the stove that Woodstock corrected.


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2012)

"57 reviews rated satisfaction with unit-1 (very satisfied)"
Yeah, but 42 of those were written by Dennis.

Hey Sandor - welcome back.


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 9, 2012)

I sent off for some free info form Woodstock Friday. Definitaly interested. I would like to see their stoves in person, if they can arange it semi-localy. Probably not very common around this area. Has anyone actualy heard of somebody using their 6 month return warranty? With Woodstocks reputation, I'm guessing there is no hassle?


----------



## charly (Jul 9, 2012)

I just went and picked up a Fire View stove this year from Woodstock. I can tell you, seeing the stoves in person , the attention to detail is awesome. I was a Harley Tech for 10 years for a local dealer, and when I saw the simplicity of the Fire View I was sold. For example to clean the catalytic converter you simply lift up the top of the stove, lift out the converter, brush it off and set it back in the stove and shut down the top. Done! Not one wrench needed. How much of a nicer design can you have then that? Plus they're all super nice people. When you buy from them your supporting a great American business. They stand behind they're products 100%. I forgot to buy a rear heat shield when I was there picking up my stove. I called Monday and Tuesday the shield was at my door. Just great service!! I'd never own anything else. You'll see if you get to see one in person. All the wear parts simply unbolt. Just a stove you can plan on having for years or even passing it down to the next generation. Any updates usually will retro to an earlier stove as well. No need to buy a new stove again to get updates. How considerate is that? That tells me that they are good people for thinking like that. Maybe you could make a trip to their open house in September? I know they would honor their 6 month money back or change out warranty. I think so many people just love their stoves, they have no problem , making sure your happy. That's just the way of the good folks at Woodstock. Certainly a one of a kind great company! Sorry for the long reply!


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 9, 2012)

3052 mile round tripotherwise I would love to tour their facility. All I hear is praise for Woodstock, there has to be a closet Woodstock hater lurking around hereI would like to see how the double wall construction is assembled. I'm just a little concerned about future problems, repairs, and leaks. I'm used to a big steel box that hasn't needed any thing but door gaskets for 30 years. Plate steel I can deal with. A good friend of mine build an exact copy of a Country Flame insert 20 yrs ago, with the intentions of buying a set of factory doors for it, in the end he decided to just build them out of 3/4 plate steel(gasketed). He's still using it with no problems.


----------



## Todd (Jul 9, 2012)

Fox,
Go to their web site and click on "building a Fireview" it shows how it is built from the bottom up. If you want I can email you the same thing for the Keystone if you'd like.


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank Todd, I hadn't noticed that. Well that looks pretty simple, not that I could fabricate any of the pieces, but I could replace them if needed. I assume they are using furnace cement? How hard is it to remove?


----------



## Todd (Jul 9, 2012)

I just finished replacing the lower door stone on one of my Keystone's and it wasn't too difficult. A few small gaskets, furnace cement and detailed instructions from Woodstock. I probably could of left it as is and smeared some cement on the inside but I like to tinker and see what makes these things tick.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> "57 reviews rated satisfaction with unit-1 (very satisfied)"
> Yeah, but 42 of those were written by Dennis.
> 
> Hey Sandor - welcome back.


 
I saw that one guys....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 9, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> I sent off for some free info form Woodstock Friday. Definitaly interested. I would like to see their stoves in person, if they can arange it semi-localy. Probably not very common around this area. Has anyone actualy heard of somebody using their 6 month return warranty? With Woodstocks reputation, I'm guessing there is no hassle?


 
Yes, we've had a couple hearth.com members send their stove back. No problem at all. Also, as for anyone in your area it seems there was at least one member on here from that area who bought one. I suggest calling Woodstock, 800-866-4344 and ask if they have a customer in your area. What they will do is contact an owner and ask if they would allow someone else to come to their home to talk and see the stove. If all is well, they will then contact you and give you a telephone number so you can set up a time. We went this route before purchasing and were glad we did. We learned a lot about Woodstock from one of their customers.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 9, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> 3052 mile round tripotherwise I would love to tour their facility. All I hear is praise for Woodstock, there has to be a closet Woodstock hater lurking around hereI would like to see how the double wall construction is assembled. I'm just a little concerned about future problems, repairs, and leaks. I'm used to a big steel box that hasn't needed any thing but door gaskets for 30 years. Plate steel I can deal with. A good friend of mine build an exact copy of a Country Flame insert 20 yrs ago, with the intentions of buying a set of factory doors for it, in the end he decided to just build them out of 3/4 plate steel(gasketed). He's still using it with no problems.


 
You can also download a Fireview manual here:

http://woodstove.com/manuals


After talking to others and from our experience so far, I have no fear about future problems. Shoot, the first time I visited Woodstock another fellow came in and was telling that he had picked up a really old Woodstock Classic but that it needed some repair. The owner invited him to bring the stove to the factory (he was not too far away) and they would completely rebuild the stove for him. And btw, I still have not replaced the door gasket and have burned for 5 winters now. All is well. And if any parts are ever needed, you get them fast. Need instructions? They are usually included but you can call them to ask questions if you need to. They are very helpful.

As for that 3052 mile round trip, we know of one fellow who is planning on attending the Open House and he lives a lot further west than you and I. It is a long trip for us too but well worth it. We've been there twice. Three times and out though...


----------



## charly (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodstock has even gone so far as to mix soapstone dust into their furnace cement as to match the expansion rate of the stone, thus keeping the furnace cement from cracking, so your not just getting plain old furnace cement. I happen to see them shelling a Fireview when I first went over, amazingly simple assemble. They even take the time to hand fit the stone to each stove. Just amazing people who care. I guess if you don't care about the quality of your work, your paycheck wouldn't say Woodstock!


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm still going through pages of old threads for info. Todd, if you don't mind, how did the fireview compare to the keystone & why the switch?


----------



## Todd (Jul 9, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm still going through pages of old threads for info. Todd, if you don't mind, how did the fireview compare to the keystone & why the switch?


 
With the Fireview you get a little longer burn time and a bit more heat output but I can still get 12 hour burns with the Keystone and I also have more than enough heat for my 2200 sq ft with 2 Keystones in fact I really don't need both burning except colder Winter days. Both stoves are heavy and only a 35lb difference between. The fire boxes are 1.8 verses 1.4 cu ft according to my measurements. Sometimes I wish I had that extra capacity of the Fireview but some smaller splits will help pack the Keystone full without sacrificing burn times.

The main reason I switched was the looks, larger glass, ash pan and I had a friend that wanted my Fireview real bad.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 10, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Agreed on all of the above comments. Their smallest stove is just a little too big for my fireplace install. I am anxiously waiting to see what the in the works, no-frills stove will measure up at. I am hoping for a front loader. I would really like to own a Woodstock stove.


 
Ditto.  I'd like to consider Woodstock, but without top exit flue on a front- or top-load stove, I can't fit one in my intended location.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 10, 2012)

If I wasn't so darned happy with my existing woodstove I would probably have a Woodstock in my home . . . top notch folks and company.


----------

